# New boards for new chicks?



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

the-house.com

they have a bunch of completes at decent prices. talk to one of the staff they could help you more than anybody else on this forum.


----------



## fishbowl (Feb 15, 2007)

Go for the Burton Feelgood. It will do it all. A great board to grow with but not to much to start on. My wife has been riding them since they started making that model and loves it. Fuck The House. Support your local shop.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

the house = zero sales tax. fuck your local greedy shop and i doubt texas has a local shop. unless theres a bunch of posers with snowboards in downtown houston?


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

I completely disagree with your philosophy. I'm not trying to start a flaming session, but I think you should get the best gear you can afford, because it will be the best value for you as you grow into the sport. If you are not commited to learning, don't follow my advice If you are a whimsical person. For me, If I make up my mind to get into something, I will quickly outgrow the beginer setup and then be kicking myself for not buying the advanced set up from the get go, cause not I bought two. The advanced setup is rarely that because it is more difficult to you, and rather is just more expensive because it is better across the board. 

As a skier I can't help you choose.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

iliketohike said:


> I completely disagree with your philosophy. I'm not trying to start a flaming session, but I think you should get the best gear you can afford, because it will be the best value for you as you grow into the sport. If you are not commited to learning, don't follow my advice If you are a whimsical person. For me, If I make up my mind to get into something, I will quickly outgrow the beginer setup and then be kicking myself for not buying the advanced set up from the get go, cause not I bought two. The advanced setup is rarely that because it is more difficult to you, and rather is just more expensive because it is better across the board.
> 
> As a skier I can't help you choose.


all boards perform differently, and since he is a skier and snowboards are nothing like skies, don't listen to him.

there are beginner boards and more advanced boards. boards for freeride, and boards for freestyle. i would personally get an all around board since you never no if you might hit some jumps or ride some pow best of both worlds.


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

I think I was speaking in general terms, that would apply to many different sports. 

But come to think of it, you're right, there is only one kind of ski and many different kinds of snow boards. 

I don't see how telling someone to buy quality gear from the get go would elicit such a response. You must be really bored at work today dude.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Being someone who spent 15 years teaching snowboarding to men, women, kids... there ARE some boards that are easier to learn on, the feelgood series is one of them. 
I'm not cutting, but it's an easy board to grow out of, you may never do this, but in general I very much agree with hiker. Buy a good solid setup, contrary to what many think, the most important part of the setup is the boots, I could send you a board & binding setup that would work fine for you, so could the house, they're decent folks (one of my best friends rode for them for years) but the boots you need to pick out yourself in person. Unless you're the flake that hiker mentioned, buy the best you can, a good pair of boots is your connection to the board, what keeps you warm, and the only part of the setup you keep on all day. I could reccomend a few good boots but it's all about what fits YOUR feet well and provides support. 
I hate burton, but the top burton boot is what I wear now (driver X), a very good boot, the best balance of warmth, comfort, and support I've run across for MY feet, the women's version I believe is called the supreme.

Good luck, it's a hard sport to learn at first, but it gets easier very quick.


----------

